# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Gewichtstoename ondanks gezond dieet

## FRANCOIS580

*Je kampt nu al enige tijd met ernstig overgewicht en je wil zo vlug mogelijk van die overtollige kilo's overgewicht kwijt. Je doet er alles aan. Je volgt een gezond dieet, telt je calorieën en doet dagelijks aan de nodige lichaamsbeweging. En toch wil het maar niet lukken. Eerger, ondanks al je inspanningen wordt je alleen maar dikker. Hoe kan dat? Wat is er de oorzaak van dat ondanks alle inspanningen sommigen zelfs géén grammetje afslanken, integendeel.*

Om je meest gezonde gewicht te bereiken en te behouden is er maar een remedie: minder eten en meer bewegen. Maar wat als je jouw strikt aan een gezond leef- en eetpatroon houdt en maar blijft kilo's winnen? De oorzaken van deze opmerkelijke gewichtstoename zijn van uiteenlopend aard. De oorzaken liggen zowel op lichamelijk als op psycologisch vlak.

Eén van de oorzaken is gebrek aan slaap. Als gevolg daarvan slagen je hormonen op hol. Bepaalde hormonen die je eetlust bevorderen gaan je lichaam beheersen. Je voelt je meer en vlugger hongerig en geraakt nooit écht verzadigd. Je kan dan ook op ieder momentg van dag en nacht eten. Door de hoge dosis aan deze 'eet hormonen' heb je ook voortdurend trek in zoete, calorierijke en dus ongezonde tussendoortjes.

*Verminderde schildklierwerking*
Een andere oorzaak van dit dikker worden ondanks een aangepast en gezond dieet en voldoende lichaamsbeweging, is een te trage schildklierwerking. Je schildklierhormonen veroorzaken een verhoging van metabolisme of stofwisseling. Bij een verminderde werking van je schildklier, wordt er onvoldoende van het hormoon thyroxine aangemaakt, wat je metabolisme in je lichaamsweefsels drastische zal vertragen. 
Daardoor ben je regelmatig oververmoeid, voel je je zwak, heb je het voortdurend koud en zal je gewicht blijven toenemen. Raadpleeg in dit geval je arts. Met aangepaste geneesmiddelen is deze ziekte gemakkelijk te genezen, waardoor je constante gewichtstoename uiteindelijk zal omgebogen worden.

*Angst en stress*
De oorzaken van dikker worden ondanks een gezond eet- en leefpatroon, liggen niet uitsluitend op lichamelijk vlak. Angst en stress kunnen eveneens aan de basis liggen van dit vervelend probleem. Is dat bij jou het geval, dan schakelt je lichaam vanzelf over op zijn overlevingsmodus. Daardoor is je lichaam veel spaarzamer met zijn energieverbruik. Je lichaam heeft dan voldoende aan minder eten, terwijl jij het zelfde aantal calorieën naar binnen blijft werken. Een stressvolle periode kan dus voor* .../...*

*Link bij dit artikel*
- FRANCOIS580-leefgezonder.blogspot.com

----------


## christel1

Volgens mij is er ook een genetische oorzaak die je aanleg kan geven om dik te worden terwijl je helemaal niet overdreven eet of snoept en genoeg lichaamsbeweging hebt. Maar daar zijn de dokters er het nog niet over eens. 
Ik heb de genen van mijn mama, die is altijd slank gebleven behalve tijdens haar menopauze toen is ze wel serieus verdikt. 
Mijn zoon heeft mijn genen en mag vreten wat hij wilt er zal geen kilo aankomen, mijn dochter eet veel minder, let ook op haar eten, ze beweegt genoeg (in de winter wat minder maar in de zomer gaat ze veel zwemmen met haar broer) en toch moet ze al van peuter af opletten wat ze eet. Ik heb als mama dan wel het initiatief genomen van alle frisdranken en ook sausjes van tafel te verbannen, ook snoep kwam er niet in huis, ja fruit en yoghourt en zo een zaken. En ze heeft ook nooit gezeurd om snoep of zoiets en daar is ze nu wel echt gelukkig om dat ik op tijd heb ingegrepen want in B krijg je zo'n babyboekje en om de zoveel weken moet je naar een instelling voor het gewicht, grootte en alle andere testen en ze zat op de hoogste curve qua gewicht en grootte toen. 
Ik blijf nu al 25 jaar op hetzelfde gewicht, zelfs na het krijgen van 2 kinderen die toch meer dan genoeg wogen (mijn dochter 3,520 kg en 3 weken te vroeg geboren) maar na 6 maanden was ik al mijn gewicht (ongeveer 20 kilo bijgekomen) terug kwijt en tot nu toe schommel ik altijd tussen een gewicht van 49-51 kilo, komt er wat meer bij dan ga ik automatisch op de rem staan en let ik wat op mijn voedingsgedrag (geen tiramisu meer eten van een halve kilo). 
Mijn vriend zit op zijn werk nooit stil, hij staat in voor de vervanging van de computers voor de stations in regio Brussel, ongeveer 500 (en ze zijn maar met 2 die die job kennen) dus en dat kan niet vanaf je bureau, dus bijna elke dag de baan op en met pc's sleuren en meestal zijn er geen liften te bespeuren hoor en is het trappenlopen maar hij is toch te dik en dan heeft hij nog een hond die hij 's morgens een half uur uit laat en 's avonds een uur en dan nog zijn huishoudelijke taken die hij ook doet. En in de zomer komt er ook nog eens de tuin bij (maar ik doe dat ook graag hoor achter het grasmachine lopen) maar hij verliest geen gram.... terwijl ik niet meer werk en dus veel meer ja thuis achter mijn pc zit (hadden jullie zeker al opgemerkt).... En ons prinsje drinkt geen bier of wijn, enkel light producten en heel veel water en een tas koffie of 3 per dag... en 's middags een broodje als hij tijd heeft om te eten (soms niet dus) en 's avonds iets warms of een boterham... hij vraagt zich dikwijls af, ja wat kan ik nu nog laten om te vermageren, niet veel dus want hij eet helemaal niet veel maar zijn mama was dik, zijn opa ook maar zijn papa niet en hij lijkt helemaal op zijn opa dus... 
En ja hij is 's morgens om kwart voor vijf op, dan een uurtje suffen en koffie drinken en daarna een half uur wandelen met de hond, gaat werken en komt om half zes thuis, snel koffie drinken en een uur de baan op met de hond, dan snel een stukje eten en douchen nog eventjes pc en dan zijn bed in, ja je kan moeilijk verwachten als je elke morgen om kwart voor vijf op moet dat je dan nog zin hebt om rond 7 uur 's avonds nog eens een paar uur te gaan sporten en met de hond wandelen is dus ook wel sporten hoor... en hij moet ook nog eten en douchen enzo...
Misschien zal het beteren als we gaan samenwonen en ik elke dag kan koken voor hem en ja er komen hier ook wel eens frieten op tafel maar nu ook niet alle dagen maar toch misschien 1 keer per week en toch heeft niemand hier overgewicht thuis.... maar bij zijn medisch onderzoek, verplicht om de 5 jaar of zoiets bleek dat hij nog altijd even veel woog dan 5 jaar geleden en zijn bloeddruk perfect normaal is 12/8 dus zeker niet te hoog maar ja hij weegt gewoon te veel, 102 kilo voor 1,82 cm... en ik zie ook wat hij snoept in de week, niet veel dus want nu niet dat ik hem controleer maar we doen meestal samen boodschappen en ik zie dus wat hij koopt en wat er nog ligt als ik op donderdag terug bij hem ben en meestal is er niks verdwenen uit de snoepkast :-)

----------


## christel1

1,82 meter moet het zijn dus en geen cm ....

----------


## Kasumi

Bravo voor dit artikel! Er wordt veel te vaak te simpel en zwart/wit gekeken naar gewichtsproblemen. Als het werkelijk allemaal zo simpel was, zouden er niet zoveel mensen met overgewicht zijn.

----------


## janenbea

Overgewicht ontstaat dikwijls ook door bepaalde medicijnen waarover met huisartsen en specialisten niet te praten is.

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Is zeker waar. Bedankt voor jullie reactie janenbea en maak er alvast een gezellig weekend van!

----------

